Ask HN: Today is 50 years since the moon-landing. Recommended sites? - sovande
======
sovande
10 years ago, this site was very popular
[http://www.wechoosethemoon.org](http://www.wechoosethemoon.org) I wish there
was something similar but updated

------
bristleworm
[https://apolloinrealtime.org/11/](https://apolloinrealtime.org/11/)

------
the-dude
[https://www.isro.gov.in/](https://www.isro.gov.in/)

------
amituninav
hey check... [https://www.apkaabazar.com](https://www.apkaabazar.com)

